# Big SD Rifle buck



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

My Dads deer he shot last week


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Great Buck!!!! What did he score?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Whooooo - look at that mass!!!


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

great deer congrats


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Fantastic deer!!!
I don't mean this as a knock on you, but I wonder why all the guys with all these great deer don't have a picture of them out in the woods or on the prairie where they were taken? I just hate seeing these beautiful deer with their pics taken in a pickup or on concrete.

Sorry for the rant, it is a great deer anyone would be proud of!!!!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

most people don't carry a camera out in the field, too easy to loose.

Awesome Buck, once in a lifetime :thumb:


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

djleye said:


> Fantastic deer!!!
> I don't mean this as a knock on you, but I wonder why all the guys with all these great deer don't have a picture of them out in the woods or on the prairie where they were taken? I just hate seeing these beautiful deer with their pics taken in a pickup or on concrete.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, it is a great deer anyone would be proud of!!!!


Because he went hunting alone after work one day. I go to school out of town and my other brothers had school so no one was available to go.


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

what county was this taken in? nice deer


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

djleye said:


> Fantastic deer!!!
> I don't mean this as a knock on you, but I wonder why all the guys with all these great deer don't have a picture of them out in the woods or on the prairie where they were taken? I just hate seeing these beautiful deer with their pics taken in a pickup or on concrete.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, it is a great deer anyone would be proud of!!!!


I agree, but there are times when it isn't possible for photos in the field.. My daughter shot her buck right at dusk this year, so we waited until we got home to take photos. I usually have my camera in my pack, but forgot to put it in this time. Photos in the back of a truck, on a lawn, etc. are better than none at all!!!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

djleye said:


> Fantastic deer!!!
> I don't mean this as a knock on you, but I wonder why all the guys with all these great deer don't have a picture of them out in the woods or on the prairie where they were taken? I just hate seeing these beautiful deer with their pics taken in a pickup or on concrete.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, it is a great deer anyone would be proud of!!!!


I completely agree. Taking a picture in front of the house, or in the back of a pick-up just doesn't look good at all. Still a piggy buck, but why not take the short time required to get a good picture in the field.


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

Wingmaster said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic deer!!!
> ...


Because he was hunting by himself. Its kinda hard to take a picture in the field and be in it when you are the only person around.

And it was taken in Brown County


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

You can buy small tripods for not that much money that screw right in to most digital cams no days. Either way a sweet Brown County buck!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Thats a decent looking buck.   That is a monster.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Please extend my CONGRATS. That is an awesome buck.

Larry


----------



## SureShot (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow that things a beauty, good for you!


----------

